# Motor Vehicles



## [O] (Sep 25, 2010)

So, in about a year, I'll be getting my driving permit. Every single person I know drives a car, but I was more interested in motorcycles. Driving a car gives me this sense of OCD because the steering wheel isn't at the middle of the car, and I won't be needing the extra 3-4 seats in a car for a while. Cars also pollute more than motorcycles, apparently. Motorcycles also look cooler and more fun yay.

So what kind of vehicles do you drive, TCoD? Also, does anybody know how to get a license for motorcycles? I live in California, U.S. if that helps.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 25, 2010)

I should be able to drive alone in a manual car in six months, but I can also drive a quadbike and I'd love to drive a motorbike because they're awesome.


----------



## .... (Sep 25, 2010)

I wanna drive a golf cart around my school. Supervisors ride around in them.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 25, 2010)

I have my driver's license, but I don't have a car of my own. I used to just drive either our shitty old-as-hell van or my dad's red Chrysler Concorde, but now I'm living in a different state for college and am stuck with public transit (which I get for free with my college ID, so it's not too bad of a deal). Aaaaand my parents decided to trade in both the Concorde AND the shit-van for a BMW and I'm not sure my dad will ever trust me to drive said BMW around. 

(no, really, it's fine, I'll just sit over here with my crushing student loans and you enjoy your fancy car. :<)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 25, 2010)

Guuh I'll be learning how to drive any time now and I know that I will be terrible at it.


----------



## [O] (Sep 25, 2010)

Mawile said:


> I wanna drive a golf cart around my school. Supervisors ride around in them.


xD my school too. Sometimes they just leave them and walk off and some seniors try to drive them.


----------



## .... (Sep 25, 2010)

[O] said:


> xD my school too. Sometimes they just leave them and walk off and some seniors try to drive them.


Sometimes people try to ride on the back~


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I can get my permit in TWO YEARS. This is what i hate about being in high school at thirteen- driving a year after all my friends do.


----------



## [O] (Sep 25, 2010)

RespectTheBlade said:


> Well, I can get my permit in TWO YEARS. This is what i hate about being in high school at thirteen- driving a year after all my friends do.


T_T Me too... I skipped a grade so all my friends already drive. Or they have their permit, at least.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 25, 2010)

I already have a provisional license, which I *think* entitles me to drive a car as long as an adult with a full license is present. I did a few informal test drives in a cark park with my dad over the summer, but I never got round to booking lessons. It would be too much hassle, and atm there's no real reason to learn: driving in London is a painful experience, especially with the world-class public transport system available.

Maybe next summer, when I have literally nothing to do for three months except sit on my arse and wait for results day, I'll get my full license.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll be able to start learning by June, but to be frank I wouldn't trust myself with a vehicle. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 25, 2010)

Plus to motorcycles: They look cool, they're fun

Minus to motorcycles: If you need to drive someone else you can't, you look like a jerk to a lot of people, if you get in a crash your chances of surviving are slim to none.


----------



## Green (Sep 25, 2010)

My half-brother's awesome so he taught me how to drive when I was eleven.

... who needs a license?


----------



## [O] (Sep 25, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> ...you look like a jerk to a lot of people...


This was also one of the main reasons I wanted a motorcycle. So when there's traffic on the highway I could be like "HAH SUCKERS" and just drive past xD

And to the one person who voted for motorcycle, could you please explain the process for getting a license for one? Is it the same as for a car?


----------



## Minish (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't drive, and even though everyone around is either getting their provisional/learning to drive/whatever, I genuinely have no interest in learning how to. I probably should at some point... I'm going to learn how to next year, but not buy a car for like, five years or something. 'S not like I'll need one at uni.

To be honest, motorbikes look much niftier. :3


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 25, 2010)

> So when there's traffic on the highway I could be like "HAH SUCKERS" and just drive past xD


this is another reason why I want a motorbike. :D


----------



## Green (Sep 25, 2010)

who needs motorbikes when you've got a GO-CART


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 25, 2010)

I drive a bike.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 25, 2010)

(dang it lucas, I was going to say that!)

But yes, I drive a BIKE. does your car have ten speeds? I think not.


----------



## [O] (Sep 25, 2010)

Zackrinian said:


> does your car have ten speeds? I think not.


Well, technically, don't cars have a lot more speeds than bikes, depending on how hard you press the pedal?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 25, 2010)

(I was referring to gears, but.)


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 25, 2010)

I've had a ton of lessons in cars including but not limited to a Mini Cooper, a Nissan Micra, a Citroen C3, a Vauxhall Corsa and a Pergeot somethingorother. 
But I've never taken, much less passed my test. I am _horrendous_ at driving. 

I'm forbidden to ever _think_ about driving a motorbike. My mother's amputated too many young people's legs to allow my sister and I anywhere near the things, apparently.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 25, 2010)

that feel when you can't afford driving lessons

but I can drive people up the wall
SO THERE


----------



## Phantom (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been driving since I was 15. I technically own two cars, but one of them is in the junkyard because I ..... killed it... but my current car, I love it and it only has 86,000 miles and it's a '95. Oldsmobile Achieva, it's red.


----------



## Fireworks (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm going to get my driving license for cars soon. Had to wait until I became 18 before I could start attending driving school due to my country's laws, so people who live in countries where they can start to drive at like the age of 15 or so can consider themselves lucky.


----------



## Byrus (Sep 26, 2010)

I drive a green citroen picasso. It's actually my mum's old car that she gave to me when she bought her new one. It's pretty old, but it works fine. 

I'd kill for a motorbike though. Love those things.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 26, 2010)

I just recently got a permit. Recently being last week. Because I'm over 18 I can just have Dad teach me rather than paying to go to driving school, and didn't need papers from a high school to get the permit. Which is cool.

So far I've been able to drive twice. Once in my aunt's Saturn, and once earlier today with Dad in his '94 Chevy truck that has 250,000 miles on it and the pedal sticks. I'll probably e using the truck more often than anything since I can't afford a car and Mom won't let me anywhere near her van with the intent to drive.

So yeah, I drive a car.
I would love to try to get a motorcycle license one day though.


----------



## Dawn (Sep 26, 2010)

I should drive, but I don't. I can get to work in less than 10 minutes by foot, and that's about the only place I go aside from my college, which is right near my mom's work so she gives me a lift in the mornings.

And that whole "being able to afford a car" thing...Yeah. Not happening for a while.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 26, 2010)

I live in Scotland.

We don't have cars that aren't set on fire within 14 hours of purchase. :(


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 26, 2010)

Mawile said:


> I wanna drive a golf cart around my school. Supervisors ride around in them.


Why don't you want to drive a golf cart _everywhere_, Mawile. I thought you were better than that. :l

I don't drive and doubt I will for ages because we're not allowed cars at uni and even when I leave i'll be paranoid about killing everyone probably.


----------



## .... (Sep 26, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Why don't you want to drive a golf cart _everywhere_, Mawile. I thought you were better than that. :l


I don't know.


----------



## [O] (Sep 26, 2010)

I would love to one day just be driving on the highway on a golf cart with people staring at me going wtf?


----------



## Adriane (Sep 26, 2010)

Motorcycles are hobby vehicles. They're hardly practical for day-to-day use with the lack of storage and covering. 

That said, I drive a 2001 Mustang convertible.

Oh, and I piloted a Cessna 176 three times before even getting my driver's license B)


----------



## nastypass (Sep 26, 2010)

Vixie said:


> Motorcycles are hobby vehicles. They're hardly practical for day-to-day use with the lack of storage and covering.
> 
> That said, I drive a 2001 Mustang convertible.


They are, however, great for running away from zombies, assuming they're not too shitty to go off-road.



Jolty said:


> that feel when you can't afford driving lessons


feltbadman.jpg

Our family currently has a... 2004? Oldsmobile Alero.  Our only car.  :(


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 26, 2010)

My school supervisors drive golf carts too! It would be so fun to jack one and drive off.


----------



## [O] (Sep 26, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> My school supervisors drive golf carts too! It would be so fun to jack one and drive off.


I read this and thought it said "jack off and drive one."


----------



## benwayshouse (Sep 26, 2010)

i have a driver's license. i like driving. it's fun. :D

i still live at home and drive to college, so my parents needed to get a new car. they wanted to buy used, but weren't able to find what they wanted, which was something under $5000 with great insurance coverage and a fabulous warranty. so they bought me a new car. i have a 2010 toyota corolla. her name is henrietta and she's electric blue.







ain't she just a doll? :))))))


----------

